# HIT insert alternative?



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Just curious what don't you like about them?
I've just started using Axis arrows and am wondering what I should be looking out for?


----------



## kwood (Oct 4, 2011)

Please elaborate more on the HIT Insert Problem. 

I was just considering special-ordering a set of Axis-600's.
The proshop guy cautioned me against them - said bad things about the Axis/HIT insert I didn't understand.

At the time, I chalked it up to him trying to sell me the Inventory On Hand.
Please enlighten me on what I should look out for. 

I liked them because they looked like a decent quality hunting arrow, not too light at 7.3 gpi for a .600 looks like a nice little hunting arrow. Not too many with those specs.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

theres nothing wrong with the HIT inserts


----------



## brd556 (Aug 22, 2011)

I love the HIT inserts.


----------



## 3994555 (Apr 2, 2009)

Sometimes people, including myself, have had problems w/ the carbon in front of the insert mushrooming out after several shots. Mine mushroomed and had hairline cracks and the end of the shafts. The carbon isn't protected by the insert. And yes I used the proper diameter field tips and broadhead adapter rings for broadheads.


----------



## prohunter (Aug 15, 2004)

I have not had any issues with mine. I have shot 100's of shots on the same 6 arrows for 2 years.


----------



## prohunter (Aug 15, 2004)

I use Easton rps field points


----------



## fire814 (Jan 29, 2005)

I don't care for the way that they are recessed into the shaft with no protection to the end of the shaft, like 3994555 just said. Also, you have to get them set inside the shaft at just the correct depth. On the first 6 that I built, one of them slid in a little to far and I couldn't get it out. I tried the drill bit method mentioned here and just couldn't break it loose. That easton epoxy really works! Ruined a brand new arrow. 
So...is there another insert that will work in my 340 FMJ's???


----------



## prohunter (Aug 15, 2004)

Look on the Easton archery website at the "deep six stainless steel insert". They advertise it's an option for the lost camo fmj.


----------



## prohunter (Aug 15, 2004)

http://http://www.eastonarchery.com/products/accessory/1075


----------



## 3994555 (Apr 2, 2009)

Yes there is a new out-sert for the axis and fmj. But they only accept the new deep six broadheads and tips. I've heard of some goldtip outsert that will fit, but not sure which one or if this is accurate.


----------



## prohunter (Aug 15, 2004)

http://www.eastonarchery.com/products/accessory/1075 try this one


----------



## kwood (Oct 4, 2011)

Interesting. 

It sounds like it is a good performing concept provided the guy installing them is good and doesn't mind the finicky installation. 
In which case, since he has already expressed his dislike for them -- and I am JUST thinking about getting into building my own arrows, this wouldn't be a good idea for me. 

Sounds like the HIT insert is a little picky on the conditions you shoot it in. 
Like if you shoot it at a surface that's just a tad too hard the arrow won't like it? 

This is a concern for me bc I shoot in a variety of settings, various different targets including a cheapo bag I set up in my house. 
I thought the bag worked great until I took it to the range one day and...little dimples on my walls behind where the bullseye was....ooops! :mg:
My Beman HUnter ICS in that case are OK...I'll wait to do the upgrade till I am a more advanced shooter/arrow-builder. 
Thanks!


----------



## kwood (Oct 4, 2011)

Interesting. 

It sounds like it is a good performing concept provided the guy installing them is good and doesn't mind the finicky installation. 
In which case, since he has already expressed his dislike for them -- and I am JUST thinking about getting into building my own arrows, this wouldn't be a good idea for me. 

Sounds like the HIT insert is a little picky on the conditions you shoot it in. 
Like if you shoot it at a surface that's just a tad too hard the arrow won't like it? 

This is a concern for me bc I shoot in a variety of settings, various different targets including a cheapo bag I set up in my house. 
I thought the bag worked great until I took it to the range one day and...little dimples on my walls behind where the bullseye was....ooops! :mg:
My Beman HUnter ICS in that case are OK...I'll wait to do the upgrade till I am a more advanced shooter/arrow-builder. 
Thanks!


----------



## prohunter (Aug 15, 2004)

Is it a problem for the all carbon (axis) or carbon/aluminum (fmj)?


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

I fail to see how the end of the field point broadhead puts any more pressure on the end of the arrow than does the lip of the insert?

I use brand new field tips on my axis they're matched in size to the shafts. I've been shooting them for about a month and have had no issues. I used the glue tool to push the inserts into the shaft and did 2 dozen without a problem. I also used the provided deburing tool Easton supplies with the shafts. I suppose if your shafts were not cut square you might have a problem but so far so good for me. I've been very pleased with them.


----------



## Big E Outdoors (Mar 16, 2012)

The problem for me is the Broadhead adapter rings I dont like them I square all my arrows on both ends and you can take a broadhead that spins perfect and put the ring on and it wobbles I cant stand that and sometimes if you dont use the broadhead ring any broadheads that use a washer to hold the blades in and you hit a shoulder bone or a spine or a tree It will mushroom the end of the arrow out. Some mech heads will do this also I know that the grim reapers will I shot them for a couple days and went and shot a hog and it really mushroomed the end out I mean its not much but you can see it Im gonna have something made or im gonna got back to shooting the old acc that I have shot for years and years


----------



## wicked251 (May 11, 2005)

I've been building and shooting Axis 340s for a couple years and have never had an issue. Make sure the ends are cut square, and debured as others have said. These are tough arrows, I shoot outdoors year round on 3D courses.


----------



## Don_Go (Oct 9, 2011)

If you want weight, use the brass 50/75 gr HIT inserts, or the 100 gr brass insert from threerivers. The aluminum HIT insert does a great job if you don't want more weight. Clean the arrow and the insert w/acetone prior to gluing, and use ONLY Easton HIT epoxy. Be sure to chamfer the ID of the mouth of the arrow.

Put a short external footer on the outside. I use 2020 aluminum arrows for black 340s, 2018 for camp. 2016 for black 300s. Messy to install, but worth it. You want the footer to extend at least .25" past the insert.

Good Luck.


----------



## BowBaker1640 (Aug 6, 2010)

i've had problems with the thread getting crappy after a while and had to run a tap in them. i don't like them at all


----------



## Don_Go (Oct 9, 2011)

I've eventually had that problem with everything but steel - but I'm shooting 750 grains and up total weight.


----------

